# Photo Phile Contest: Biggest Cuddler/Most in Need of Cuddles



## Elf Mommy (Jun 29, 2009)

[align=center]You may vote for more than one photo






sha10ly88's babies





CKGS's Abby





Daisy Mae K's Daisy





Flashy's Hope





Flashy's Sky and Moon





Flashy's Summer





Hazelmom's Hazel





Hazelmom's White Chocolate






Jewel Willow's Violet and Topaz





kherrmann3's Toby and Sammi





Luvmyzoocrew's Sooty and Belle





Maherwoman's Mr. Fiver





Lover of Wabbits and Polar Bears' Monsters and Fluffy





mouse_chalk's Dotty





Ninchen's Nougat and Anise






Numbat's Inky





Soooska's Buttercup and Daisy Mae






TinysMom's Zeus

[/align]


----------

